# New here, new to all of this.



## Kobe'sMom (May 23, 2012)

Hello,

Mom to Kobe, 10 years old on May 6th. Going through a roller coaster and I needed to be among "friends". Friday during a relatively light session of play he scampered away from me with his tail between his legs. Saturday he progressed to severe weakness in his back legs. Sunday to paralysis and a referral to a neurologist. 

We were hoping for the best but the MRI has come back with a mass on or in his spine. CSF will be drawn tomorrow to determine what type of tumor we are dealing with. Vet suggested a likely path steroids and some low dose chemo. 

Anyone been through anything like this? Will I get my dog back? I know we would only be buying time but am struggling with prolonging any suffering. Apart from this tumor he is in perfect health. No mets to be seen and this looks slow growing. We should know what kind of tumor it is tomorrow. What am I hoping for here? 

I just want to bring my love home for some quality time to be spoiled just a little bit longer. Have heard good things about the use of steriods to allow for this. Is this possible?


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm so sorry to read of Kobe's diagnosis. Cancer brought us to the forum as well and I've found it to be a wonderful source of support, comfort, and inspiration to live in the moment. 

If you haven't already, I highly recommend that you check out this sticky in this forum section. It's got lots of questions in it that you might find useful as you begin this chapter with Kobe. 

In the meantime, you might post an introduction in the New Members section and let the forum get to know Kobe. I encourage you to lean on the forum, use the search feature, and suggest you keep something handy to take notes, jot down questions when you think of them.

ETA - We are in the process of deciding about the metronomic chemotherapy (low dose). Our problem is that Hannah has severe allergies as well and cannot be on steroids while on a NSAID which they want to give in conjunction with the metronomic chemo. It's a delicate balance. I will say that since we've gotten the team of doctors working together (oncology, dermatology, internal medicine), she's had better quality of life than she's had in years. Remember you are Kobe's ADVOCATE and VOICE - don't be afraid to ask questions, ask the same questions again, seek another opinion, whatever you feel you need to do.


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

Sorry about your furry friend, Kobe. I hope he gets to feeling better very soon. I also have a cancer dog (hemangio) but I know nothing aobut chemo so I'll leave that to those who do. I am so sorry You and Kobe are on this ride also. Hugs to you and Kobe.


----------



## Evie (Dec 22, 2011)

Sending good thoughts for the CSF tap today. I hope pred/chemo can give you some more good time with Kobe.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kobe's Mom*

Kobe's Mom

I am so very sorry to hear about Kobe.
Do you trust your vet? I would ask him/her what steps I can take to make Kobe most comfortable. I will be praying for Kobe and you!!


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

I don't have any experience to share, but wanted to add my prayers for Kobe and you. Please let us know what the vet says. (((HUGS))).


----------



## Kobe'sMom (May 23, 2012)

Thank you hubbub for the link... Useful information to bring with us this evening. I'm curious what kinds of allergies that Hannah has as Kobe is a typical allergic golden too. His in environmental in nature and is mostly under control.

Karen, I think I trust the vet! He was referred to a specialist hospital so everyone we are encountering is brand new to us. The hospital seems amazing and the care he is getting has been amazing... But, of course, we are paying for it... And will continue to do so if we aren't causing him pain and prolonging any suffering.

The CSF was complete. It looks like the tumor was/is blocking the flow of spinal fluid, which explains the paralysis. They had to go a little closer to the brain for a sample which caused me great anxiety, but it looks like all went well. We are expecting a call with the results in a couple of hours. Everytime the phone rings, my heart drops to my knees! The doc said we can go see him tonight and I cannot wait. There is a big hole in my heart without his furry butt by my side.

Thank you for your kind words. I should have expected as much from a group of golden lovers.

Still waiting and hoping.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

So sorry that you are going through this with Kobe. I don't know anything about a mass on the spine, but want you to know that Kobe is in our thoughts and prayers for more time that is free of pain.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Welcome to the forum, I am so sorry for this sad news. I really hope things turn out as well as possible. Any news today?


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm glad to hear that they completed the CSF. I hope you are able to get in and see Kobe this evening - I know that being apart from them makes it even harder. 

Another thing I forgot to mention, keep something handy to take notes/jot questions as they come to you, even if it's stream of consciousness thinking. I've found that I'll think of a question while driving down the road

Please keep us posted. 



Kobe'sMom said:


> Thank you hubbub for the link... Useful information to bring with us this evening. I'm curious what kinds of allergies that Hannah has as Kobe is a typical allergic golden too. His in environmental in nature and is mostly under control.


Hannah's allergies could fill a few books unfortunately. She has had allergic symptoms since she was 12 weeks old. It's a wild combination of environmental and food allergies. She was on prednisone for about 10 years and has recently moved to temaril-p. We've never been able to have her off steroids long enough to do the dermal allergy testing, instead, we've had to rely on blood testing (VARL). When she had her last test, the dermatologist said it would be highly unusual for her to have more than 2 new allergens - - she had 7 new ones, all high on the scale. 

The allergies cause a vicious cycle of chewing/scratching that leads to skin infections which are incredibly difficult to control. We are still fighting a lip fold infection from 12 months ago. At times, her feet will swell so much that the pads begin to peel away. Things will appear to get better and then quickly fall apart. 

The metronomic chemotherapy they would like us to consider is best complemented with a NSAID which has complicated our decision making process. The main thing is that we want her to have quality of life. She has been a trooper and a true inspiration to me during this.


----------



## Kobe'sMom (May 23, 2012)

Visited Kobe this evening... Am trying to figure out if he is telling me he has had enough. So hard.

The vet thinks it is a lipoma. She isn't sure that surgery will be easy and I made sure she knew that comfort and quality of life is what I needed to ensure for my pal. I am feeling comforted that she knows what we really want for hm. She said this is rare... Anyone have any experience with this? She said is it outside the spine in the lining (not sure if that's the correct terminology as I am rather exhausted!). She says his prognosis is fair.

For some reason I feel very peaceful now. Kobe will be coming back home tomorrow which scares me so much! Advice on how to deal with a mostly immobile pup? Not a clue! They aren't doing anything we couldn't do at home and we can keep him with us while we wait for the definitive results on his tests.

My poor husband is so sad. I have been an absolute mess the past couple of days and haven't been able to take care of him like I should. He has been wonderful to me. I believe I am having some sort of acute stress reaction... Swollen lymph nodes, constant shakes, nausea, dizziness... But I digress, this is a dog forum after all!

I'm glad we will have him home but this time won't be true quality because he is still so unhappy. He wants to play and be himself and I can tell he is in a bad place. I am hoping that this depression is from two days of general anesthetic and he will perk up a bit once he is home in his own bed. Wishful thinking?

Going to try to get some sleep. Thank you all so much for your support.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

First, I'm very sorry that you, your husband and your precious pup are going through this. Is surgery a good option? To help Kobe stay mobile until you have all the information you need, you can either use a towel to support him, order a Comfort lift from Drs. Foster and Smith, or spend the big bucks for a HelpEmUpHarness. One thing I would ask the vet is whether or not he thinks Kobe is in pain. My angel Cody had degenerative myelopathy, much like human MS. The myelin sheath of the spine is affected, and many dogs with DM become paralyzed. There are doggie wheel chairs (Cody didn't much care for his) that keep a paralyzed dog mobile and enjoying a great quality of life as long as they're not in pain. Hang in there with your Kobe until you have more information. Wishing you good news in the prognosis department.....


----------



## Kobe'sMom (May 23, 2012)

I don't think there is pain... But I haven't asked. I know he is super depressed (me too!). Sigh... This is so tough. When we know what it is we can decided on treatment or something less "happy"... For now we wait.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sending healing thoughts and prayers for you and your boy.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm very sorry you are going through this with Kobe. Is there any way you can send the results or take Kobe to a veterinary specialty center or veterinary school for a second opinion? 

As hard as it is to do, try to remain positive and normal in front of Kobe, even if you don't feel it inside, because dogs tend to feed off our emotions. When my Barkley went through his hemangiosarcoma, I spent a lot of time in the shower, door closed, crying, so Barkley couldn't hear me. When I was with him I tried very hard to make his life as happy as possible, even though my heart was breaking. Be sure to take care of yourself too, because Kobe will need you now more than ever.


----------



## Kobe'sMom (May 23, 2012)

Dallas Gold said:


> I'm very sorry you are going through this with Kobe. Is there any way you can send the results or take Kobe to a veterinary specialty center or veterinary school for a second opinion?
> 
> As hard as it is to do, try to remain positive and normal in front of Kobe, even if you don't feel it inside, because dogs tend to feed off our emotions. When my Barkley went through his hemangiosarcoma, I spent a lot of time in the shower, door closed, crying, so Barkley couldn't hear me. When I was with him I tried very hard to make his life as happy as possible, even though my heart was breaking. Be sure to take care of yourself too, because Kobe will need you now more than ever.


Happy to report he is under great care at be of the best vet specialist hospitals in Canada. His labs were sent to Cornell in the States so I think this route is a good one. The wait is what is killing me. After talking to everyone who will listen, they agree that we need to know the results before making a decision. Bad timing with Memorial Day long weekend so we likely won't hear until Tuesday.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Thinking of Kobe today and hoping for better news today.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Kobe'sMom ..I'm so sorry that you are going through this with your precious Kobe. Good luck with your test results and I hope you get news today.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am hoping for you news for you boy!


----------



## Kobe'sMom (May 23, 2012)

Our little miracle dog is walking again! He's wobbly and a bit unsteady but the improvement we have seen since Thursday is just amazing. Eating, pooping, peeing, playing. It has restored our hope for a positive outcome. Fingers crossed... We should hear something today.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Glad to see a positive update--and sending more prayers for better news today.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Good news! It always warms your heart to see them pick it up - continued good thoughts being sent your way


----------



## Kobe'sMom (May 23, 2012)

No news is good news? No calls from the vet today. Another good day. We had to leave Kobe for about 6 hrs today which made me worry like crazy, but if course, he was just fine. He's wanting to be up and about way too much for my liking.. It's hard yo keep him down. He is naturally quite calm but I think he misses his "patrols" of the house. He had a low grunty growl a few minutes ago which isn't normal, but he is quite a vocal dog and I think he is bored out of his mind? Have given him a yummy raw bone to chew on and he is quite happy with that.

Still nervous about the results but am hopeful given his progress. Has to be a good sign, right? He is on pain meds but going from paralysis to "almost normal" mobility has my hopes higher than they probably should be. This waiting game has me over-analyzing big time!

No matter what, this time with him has been wonderful. Not having him home and freaking out had me thinking I would never, ever get another dog. But seeing him reunite with his blonde golden girlfriend last night made me realize that I am a golden owner for life! Best dogs ever.

Thank you again for your support and kind words. It's really helping.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sending healing vibes and prayers.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Checking in on Kobe and you.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sending more prayers for Kobe.


----------



## Kobe'sMom (May 23, 2012)

Ok, we've got the results... The tumor is outside of the spinal cord. My husband spoke to the vet so I didn't get to ask all the questions I had but it sounds "benign" to me as they said that chemo and radiation aren't an option. We have an appointment for follow-up on Thursday.

The vets are amazed at his recovery. One thing they did say was that the biopsy showed inflammation in the cells... Sounds consistent with my hypothesis all along, that his decrease in mobility and pain sensation were due to an injury. He is improving every single day and I am very happy to report that his cheery goofy personality is back in full force. Will update again on Thursday after we have spoken with the neurologist.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

I am so happy to read that Kobe is doing so much better. My heart broke when I read the first part of this thread. My thoughts go out to you and him.

Hubbub, I currently have my Penny on metronomic chemotherapy. I would suggest going on it if it will work for your Hannah. I did not even know Penny was on it for the longest time, it is so low dose. Had to take her off of it last month, because it went to her bladder. So waiting for it to clear out then will put her back on it. Other then that, it seems to be working fine with no negative side effects.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Lucky Penny said:


> I am so happy to read that Kobe is doing so much better. My heart broke when I read the first part of this thread. My thoughts go out to you and him.


Went thru the same emotions reading the post. I am glad the second part sounded much better. Sending prayers for good news on Thursday.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

It sounds like you'll have time to ask any questions during your followup with the neurologist. I am thrilled to read he's gotten his spunk back which I know lifts your spirits as well. Thanks for the update  



Lucky Penny said:


> Hubbub, I currently have my Penny on metronomic chemotherapy. I would suggest going on it if it will work for your Hannah. I did not even know Penny was on it for the longest time, it is so low dose. Had to take her off of it last month, because it went to her bladder. So waiting for it to clear out then will put her back on it. Other then that, it seems to be working fine with no negative side effects.


Thank you for addressing our situation  It's great to know that you're able to take a break from it when needed. Our biggest problem is that Hannah also has severe allergies and is often on Temeral-P. The oncologist wants her to take a NSAID with the metronomic chemo which because Temeral-P is a steroid, causes a problem for us. We were due to have a consult at the end of June, but Hannah tore her ACL and just had a TPLO so I'm not sure she'll be up for the (2-3 hour) drive to see the oncologist. 

I'd read about Penny's story in the past - you've done wonderfully by her


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

Sorry about your baby but happy that he is coming along!

Sending lots of love, hugs and prayers


----------



## Kobe'sMom (May 23, 2012)

Well, Kobe had both neurologists speechless! His mobility has improved further and they are thrilled by his improvement. They shrugged and said, "maybe we got it wrong". So, the plan is to keep him from too much activity for a period of 3 months and watch for improvement or worsening of his condition. They would like to do a repeat MRI in 3 to 6 months to know for sure.

Still could be meningioma... The fine needle aspirate came back clear but possibly "spindley". Still could be infiltrating lipoma. Might be a herniated disc. Might be nothing but an acute injury. So, we don't really know much at all.

What I do know is that we've still got our boy. He's happy and pain free and he's sticking around with us for a while longer! I was so happy to see him go to the specialist hospital without any fear. He'd been through so much I was worried that he would start to be scared of the vet. Nope! He was trying his best to bounce off of all of the friendly ladies at the front desk and hip-checked the neurologist like he's in the NFL (lovingly, of course).

I'm ok not knowing for sure right now.


----------



## Kobe'sMom (May 23, 2012)

PS will post some pics soon!


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Happy and pain free are fantastic!! I can't remember if you've ever mentioned Kobe being on Adequan. In the fall of 2011, my 10 year old was placed on Adequan injections in lieu of glucosamine tablets. She'd been on glucosamine for years, but within 6 weeks on the Adequan, it was like she was 3 years younger! A friend's dog started on it after seeing Hannah's results - they credit it with his still being here and mobile. 



Kobe'sMom said:


> PS will post some pics soon!


I was going to ask


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Looking forward to pictures of your dear Kobe


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sending more prayers for Kobe, miracles are always welcome. Looking forward to see the pictures of your sweet boy.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am happy for Kobe and you! Yay!!!


----------

